# Not Sure?



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm trying to see if anyone has heard of a cichlid called Astatotilapia Desfontainii? Supposedly these fish are from Tunisa and Algeria making it a West African fish? RIGHT? There isn't much info out there on this fish, so I need some help. :-?

I would like someones opinion on the subject.......


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Technically a Victorian basin "type" fish. I'll find someone who is keeping them for you.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think Greg Steeves is maintaining a population in the US. I know some Germans that have them as well.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I have a colony of seven. They are still a bit young at aroung 2 1/4"










Greg had an article in either the buntbarsche or Cichlid News about them.

Kevin


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

When they breed feel free to send some of those guys up north Kevin!


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Technically a Victorian basin "type" fish. I'll find someone who is keeping them for you.


Im sure your right, but how are they considered Victorian basin "type" fish if they come from countries on the opposite sides of the continent. Victorian Basin fish are considered East african fish right? Can you further explain why these fish are in that category? :-?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

GeneralBrackish said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Technically a Victorian basin "type" fish. I'll find someone who is keeping them for you.
> ...


The genus puts it in the Vic basin category.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this is an haplochromine close to the generalized Astatotilapia sub genus(that's why it's oftently considered as a victorian) even if it belongs to a different geographic aera. Haplochromines lives from Israel to south Africa, they 're the most widely distributed cichlids in the African continent.
xris


----------

